# How to mount mini-memstick



## hruodr (Apr 13, 2019)

I downloaded FreeBSD-11.2-RELEASE-amd64-mini-memstick.img,

did `mdconfig FreeBSD-11.2-RELEASE-amd64-mini-memstick.img`,

did `mount_msdosfs -o noatime /dev/md0s1 dis`,

and got:


```
% ls -Rl dis
total 1
drwxr-xr-x  1 user  user  512 Apr 16  2018 efi

dis/efi:
total 1
drwxr-xr-x  1 user  user  512 Apr 16  2018 boot

dis/efi/boot:
total 385
-rwxr-xr-x  1 user  user  393216 Apr 16  2018 BOOTx64.efi
-rwxr-xr-x  1 user  user      12 Apr 16  2018 startup.nsh
```

But I expected a full hierarchy of system files. How do I get them?


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 13, 2019)

You are mounting the EFI slice here it appears. You probably are looking for /dev/md0s2a for the root partition.
Have you looked at what is available with `ls /dev` ?
This will allow you to mount the memstick installer in RW mode when you boot to LiveCD mode.
`mount -o rw /`


----------



## hruodr (Apr 13, 2019)

Indeed. That works. And I got an extrange /etc/fstab:


```
% cat dis/etc/fstab
/dev/ufs/FreeBSD_Install / ufs ro,noatime 1 1
```

And by the way:


```
% ls /dev/md
md0%    md0s1%  md0s2%  md0s2a% mdctl%
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 15, 2019)

Memory stick uses labels to mount the root filesystem. See glabel(8).


----------

